# Zoey had more seizures last night :-(



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I am beyond exhausted and frustrated. Last night I was sitting in my sewing room working on sewing, Georgie, Ziva & Zoey were all in the room, I went to the bathroom then all the sudden I hear Zoey screaming blood murder, so I hurried up and finished in the potty, went running into my sewing room and Georgie (my 13# pomeranian) had Zoey pinned by her neck! WTH! So I pulled him off of her, and Zoey was seizuring at this point, full scale Grand Mal Seizure, peed, pooped all over herself. So I got some valium into her and helped her through the seizure. It lasted for what seemed like forever. Georgie ran downstairs and hid in his crate as I yelled at him. She doesn't have any wounds on her thank heavens but was shaken up quite a bit.

Here's a little history on Georgie, he is 3 & 1/2 years old I am his 4th home besides the breeder, we adopted him about 6 months ago, and I've noticed the longer we've had him the more jealous/anxious he's getting of the other dogs and cats, such as he will push his way in front of them if they are getting attention and he decides he wants it. Yes he is neutered. He is a high anxiety dog, literally FREAKS out if he can't see you, (he is on anti-anxiety drugs & separation anxiety drugs) and has to have tranquilizers for thunderstorms/fireworks. He also has to be plastered to your side/feet at all times, he sits and 'stares' at us when we are on the couch, will stare for hours. He's gotten a little snappy with Ziva, but she's a puppy pest so I expect that a little. But he's never gone after Zoey like this, and honestly it scared me to death. He does lift his leg in the house in spite sometimes (I know dogs don't technically do that but he does, if he doesn't get his way or if I will scold him (such as tell him "No" for getting into the garbage) he lifts his leg on something. 

My hubby is extremely upset, he was at work so I had no car to rush Zoey to the vet (something we are working on) but he's fed up with Georgie and wants him gone like yesterday. I am torn as what to do as I feel like a failure with Georgie since I did chose to adopt him and bring him into my house, but I really honestly feel like he would be happier in a home with no other dogs, as they seem to just stress him out. What do I do? I WILL NOT allow him to be with Zoey again, as I just can't risk it. But I can't very well leave him in his crate 24/7 so he can't go after her again.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh my goodness poor Zoey!! So she gets seizures when stressed? Or maybe the seizure caused Georgie to become insecure & attack her because her "energy" was off because of the seizure? I don't envy the decision you have to make but you must do what is best for all the pups involved. How is Zoey doing today so far? I hope she is ok & has recovered from her seizure the poor thing.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh hunnie. First off, I am so sorry about Zoey's seizures. I will say a special prayer for her and keep her in my thoughts.

What I am going to say may not be the popular opinion but the one thing I have always said is if I had a dog that endangered or caused harm to one of my other dogs, that is the only time I will rehome a dog. Maybe no matter how much you love your Georgie, you need to give that consideration, although I am sure you have. I just think I agree with your hubby on this, hun. I know you probably love him to death but I have to say I think Zoey is a top priority. She has very special needs and care and the last thing she needs is to be under stress of another dog, which whether you picked up on it or not, obviously built to the point of your pom attacking her. Trust me when I say I am pretty voraciously opposed to re-homing, but in this instance, when another is in danger, the other has to go :-/ Maybe Georgie needs a home w/ a little old lady all by himself or something 

How is Zoey doing now? Poor sweetie I know you have some tough decision making to do...


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

OMG how horrible. You are so good in these situations though. wow!
I agree with hubby.. i think georgie if he were mine, would be looking for his 5th home. If something happened to zoey because of him, you would never forgive yourself. I wouldn't want to keep her around him. Good Luck! I hope zoey bounces back quickly from this.  Poor girl.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh hun, I'm so sorry. That must be so frightening for you and poor little Zoey.  I'm keeping her in my thoughts. That is a tough one with Georgie, but I tend to agree with Kristi, re-homing may be best for all involved, as difficult as I know it would be. It sounds like Georgie may be best with someone as the only dog in the house. Best of luck with whatever you decide. x


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Goergie needs evaluating again*

He could have killed Zoey!
He definately has behavior issues
and I agree he needs to be in a no dogs home.
Maybe a pom rescue can evaluate him and place
him in the right home.You need to do the right thing for your dog family
and for Georgie.There is no guilt in doing whats best!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Well she was screaming/yelping when I was in the bathroom so I'm pretty sure the attack triggered the seizure (she had that happen before when I had a food aggressive chihuahua I was considering adopting as a foster). Stress can definitely trigger her seizures, that's why we try to keep things quiet around our house. I just am sick to my stomach to think what might have happened, and what could happen if it happens again. For now, Georgie will be boarding at the Vet Clinic until I make a decision, but I really think I have to find him a new home, I think an old lady or someone who can dote on him all the time with no other animals would be ideal for him. As every home he's been in has had other dogs, and he just hasn't been 'happy'. It breaks my heart as I love him to pieces and he's a sweetheart, but Zoey comes 1st, she is older, has special needs and is my heart baby, I'd die if anything happened to her that I could have prevented. I have a call into our dog trainer and am waiting on a return call to see what she'd recommend, she's been working with Georgie on his anxiety issues.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh that's really horrible and a hard decision!! I wondered like rather said if she was already having the seizure!! Oh I dunno what to suggest

How is she doing?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

She is fine this morning, ate breakfast etc, and has been snoozing a lot, but seems fine.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Heather.  Poor little Zoey. When it rains, it pours, it seems. I sure hope she pulls out of this bad time soon. (((Hugs)))

I am very against re-homing pets. I feel like it's just too easy for people to get a pet for the wrong reasons, and then they just send them off like garbage when it doesn't work for them. I think people should spend more time considering their choice before making it. However, in your case, it is more than obvious to me that you care for all your pets. I don't think re-homing Georgie would be a rush decision on your part, nor because it's just the easy way out. With all of that said, I think caring for Zoey with her special needs is your top priority. It sounds like for both of them, re-homing is the best choice. Georgie would probably do better in an only pet home, and Zoey doesn't need the extra stress. We are here for you with whatever you choose to do. I know that your decision will be well thought out, and only the best for all involved. 

I wonder if Georgie was trying to help Zoey?


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

That's great she is doing fine. I hope that keeps up! I'm sorry all this is happening, but I agree with the others. It definitely sounds in everyone's best interest. Good luck!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Zoey is the priority... I have to agree with everyone here..... *hugs* for you in whatever decision you make....


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Thank-you everyone for your comments. I do not like re-homing pets, but sometimes it is necessary. We did foster Georgie for a month before we decided to make it official, as I usually try to do that with adult dogs/cats to make sure they are going to fit in, he has just in the past month or two gotten more anxious/jealous etc so it's making things tough. I don't want him nor Zoey to be miserable. I talked with our trainer and she said "You can't save them all" so to speak, and she feels that where he's attacked Zoey once it will probably happen again. She said there is a possibility she smelt or he sensed something funny about her and that's why he attacked, but my dad and I both feel the seizure was brought on by stress as that's usually the only time she has the really bad/severe ones like that. She has milder ones 3-4 times a year, but she hasn't had one this bad in 3 years (when she was attacked by the chihuahua we were fostering). She was pretty much non responsive, shaking/jerking, peeing/pooping for several minutes. I have been crying all night & day worrying about what to do, wondering if I will make the right choice, and feeling bad for considering having to re-home Georgie. I think fretting/stressing about things is giving me an ulcer! I know it's making my reflux act up big time. I love every single one of my furkids as if they were my children, (I don't have kids and after 5 years of trying, I'm not sure I ever will), so each one that I take in I try to carefully select etc. I think Georgie does have a lot of issues with what he has been through (all the homes etc) so that makes it hard for me to consider re-homing him which will add to his insecurities/fears/phobias etc, that we've been working hard to overcome. I am still going to give this thought, and we are also running some bloodwork/thyroid test on Georgie to see if that's a possible issue with him as low thyroid can make them 'snap' sometimes. 

Zoey is doing great this afternoon, chewing on bones, snarling at Ziva (Ziva's being pester butt today), so I put Ziva in daycare for a bit to let her run off some energy. 

Hubby says no more adult dog adoptions, puppies only....that way we don't have to deal with their past issues, and we can make sure they are 'raised' right and can fit well with Zoey, he said that we wouldn't forgive ourselves if something happened to Zoey because of a dog we chose to add to the family.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Heather, I'm so sorry you are going through this.

On one of my lists, people were recently talking about adding taurine for epileptic dogs. It's a supplement that seems to really help and it certainly wouldn't hurt! If you want to add taurine naturally, just add in more heart. It's rich in taurine. I just thought I'd throw that out there.

As for Georgie - what a hard decision. My guess is that he knows something is 'wrong' with Zoey. She has a lot of health problems. Perhaps that increases his aggression and bullying towards her? Kind of like the poor weak kid in class that everyone is cruel to and picks on? Perhaps I'm anthropomorphizing too much, but I could see where that would happen.

Hugs with whatever you decide. How stressful for you!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think nature has a greater understanding of "survival of the fittest" than we do. Kind of like Tracy was saying, maybe it's just "nature" trying to "remove" a weaker link. It sounds awful and primal but we have to remember that's what our animals are. Fair and kind aren't part of the animal world, they live to survive. He also may be viewing her as a threat resultant of your attentions you are required to give to Zoey. Overall, I think that the principle of nature killing off the weaker specimens is overt though, and our "pets" aren't entirely removed:-/


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Heather, I'm so sorry you are going through this.
> 
> On one of my lists, people were recently talking about adding taurine for epileptic dogs. It's a supplement that seems to really help and it certainly wouldn't hurt! If you want to add taurine naturally, just add in more heart. It's rich in taurine. I just thought I'd throw that out there.
> 
> ...


Tracy;

Thank-you for that info, I've been researching more about Epilepsy now that we think that's what's causing her seizures. Stephanie our trainer suggested that it could have been a survival of the fittest type episode (since she's weaker and sickly etc), she has seen that happen in dogs before where the sickly ones have been picked on more. Zoey has had a lot of issues these past few weeks. We are going to try a couple of things, for one he will be tethered to me at all times and go with me wherever I go, and also waiting on the blood test results, Stephanie said she's seen a lot of low thyroid aggression cases lately, so she was glad we were having that test ran. She said that we have to consider our 'pack' as a whole and consider what would be the best thing for the pack and the balance in it. She doesn't like the thought of having to re-home him as she feels it's going to create more uncertainty in his life, but if we can find the 'one' permanent home for him that's quieter, and doesn't have other animals that he will ultimately be happier if that's what we chose as she's seen how stressed/nervous/anxious he gets when he's in situations with other dogs, I HATE being in a place where I have to make this type of choice.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Heather - found a resource on the taurine supplementation that might help..... It certainly wouldn't hurt to try it. As I said earlier, some people on a list I'm on were talking about it and the general consensus was that it helps!

From: Taurine

TAURINE FOR SEIZURES THAT ARE DIFFICULT TO CONTROL

By Guardian Angel Laurie and Teddy Roo

If your dog has seizures that are difficult to control, you may want try the amino acid Taurine. As with any supplement you consider trying for your dog, please do not do so without first discussing it with your vet. You may want to print this and give it to your vet with a note that you would like to discuss this supplement for your dog on your next visit.

Everything I've read indicates Taurine is considered very safe for use in dogs. It is not effective for reducing seizures for all dogs, but it is safe.

Caroline Levin's Canine Epilepsy: An Owner's Guide to Living With and Without Seizures (2002) has a very short statement:

Taurine is considered to be a long-lasting anticonvulsant, but which is excreted through the urine in times of stress. It acts by stabilizing nerve cell membranes. Dr. Roger Kendall (in Complimentary and Alternative Veterinary Medicine) recommends dosing dogs with 200 to 1,000 mg. per day. Magnesium taurinate supplies both taurine and magnesium ("plays a large role in raising the seizure threshold").

Shawn Messonnier, DVM, in his Natural Health Bible for Dogs & Cats (2001), notes that Taurine "affects the release of neurotransmitters in the brain" and that it "may also be useful for treating patients with hepatitis." He says it "is thought to be quite safe" and says for dogs, "a typical therapeutic dosage is 500 mg 2 to 3 times daily."

Susan G. Wynn, DVM, and Steve Marsden, DVM, in Manual of Natural Veterinary Medicine: Science and Tradition (2003), say:

Taurine: in humans central nervous system amino acid imbalance is receiving increasing attention. Taurine is an inhibitory amino acid that appears to be released from the hippocampus during seizure activity (Wilson, 1996). In vitro studies suggest that Taurine released during seizure activity may have a protective effect (Saransaari, 200). Whether these elevated Taurine levels represent a protective effect or are causally related to seizure activity is a matter of debate. Clinically, Taurine supplementation to prevent seizures has not been uniformly successful. Taurine-deficient diets have been shown to decrease seizure activity in some models (Eppler, 1999), but if seizures are a problem in animals eating diets low in Taurine, supplementation may be attempted. Doses range from 250 to 1000 mg. bid.

We give Teddy, who weighs 25 pounds, 500 mg. once a day, in capsule form. We use "Solgar" brand, and I open the capsule on his food (not required). Teddy has been on Taurine for over a year. We never increased Teddy's dose since this dose alone seems to work great for him. I am convinced Taurine has contributed to Teddy's long seizure-free streak (over eleven months, currently). I noticed that once Teddy was on Taurine, he seemed much less susceptible to the stress of sudden noises. Teddy used to jerk violently--almost like a one-second seizure--sometimes at random when sleeping, and any time there was a noise, even for example as small a noise as the click when we closed the snap of his harness. I would have to muffle it inside my hands to protect him. Teddy very rarely jerks any more, and I believe the Taurine is responsible. Once when I ran out of it, I noticed Teddy's violent jerking increased. We got him back on Taurine, and it stopped.

Two things to look for when shopping for Taurine are (1) that it is a capsule, not a tablet, since tablets have binders that capsules don't, and (2) that it states that it does not contain any preservatives, and contains no other supplements but taurine.

Sources cited in Wynn and Marsden excerpt:

Wilson, 1996: Wilson CL, Maidment NT, Shomer MH, Behnke EJ, Ackerson L, Fried I, Engle J Jr. "Comparison of seiaure-related amino acid release in human epileptic hippocampus versus a chronic, kainate rat model of hippocampal epilepsy." in Epilepsy Res 26 (1): 245-254, 1996.

Saransaari, 2000: Saransaari P, Oja SS. "Taurine and neural cell damage." in Amino Acids 19 (3-4): 509-526, 2000.

Eppler, 1999: Eppler B, Patterson TA, Zhou W, Millard WJ, Dawson R Jr. "Kainic acid (KA)-induced seizures in Sprague-Dawley rats and the effect of dietary taurine (TAU) supplementation or deficiency." in Amino Acids 16 (2): 133-147, 1999.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Zoey poor baby. I am so sorry she had that terrible seizure. I am sending her healing prayers as I am sure she is still not feeling 100 percent. Hugs and kisses to our Zoey girl.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Poor Zoey  Bless her heart. This is a hard decision, becauseyou are trying to protect your babies but at the same time trying to save that baby as he's been through so much (so many foster homes at a young age) It's so hard. I don't normally like the choice of giving a dog away but this is a tough spot to be in, where I would be torn, because I can see how you want to help but he is also hurting the others PLUS probably would be better in a home without other dogs. You're doing great though by trying to help him. I wish the best whatever you decided to do hon.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

such a difficult decision to make! 

Dont think you have failed, you've given georgie a chance but unfortunately you can't give him 100 percent of your attention. You did a good thing taking him in tho, if he will be better in a house with no other dogs, then thats probly the best thing to do


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Poor Zoey! She is already dealing with so much. I am sure you will make the right decision. 
Hugs little Zoey!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am sorry you have to make the decision, but I think Zoey should come first. She is such a sweet heart with special needs. (((HUGS)))


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry for both pups and for you to have to make that decision. Many (((hugs))) coming your way and hoping that you can have clarity in your decision.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Been there, done that, with a very hard decision that concerned the well being of the whole family as compared to one dog. I was lucky to find the perfect home for the dog and he fit in well and was very happy. It sounds like you did everything right and Georgie has developed some agression problems. We have to face reality and we can't save them all, as much as we'd like to. I hope you find the right solution that is best for Zoey and Georgie. Good luck. 

Jeanette


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

How is Zoey today?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I was just going to post and ask too! Been thinking about her and I hope she's doing better.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I know.  I think about her all of the time. Poor little girl has had it very rough lately. I'm hoping to hear an awesome update soon.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Me too, T. Here's hoping.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

She's not doing too hot this morning, she had diarrhea last night (exploded all over her bed which is something she NEVER does), threw up food last night, throwing up bile this morning. :-( Not sure what's going on. Just gave her some Metoclopramide hopefully that will help things, going to fast her this morning, and see how she does through the day.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh no, poor sweetheart. I really hope things get better for her soon.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Awe Zoey, you need to get better for your mommy!! I was trying to be optimistic about October but now I just think its ****.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

aww i hate to hear that!! Get better soon zoey! 'sploding diedie is nooooo fun!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I really hope that your baby girl starts feeling better very soon.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella and I send hugs to Zoey for a speedy recovery.


----------

